# What is this?



## Magus_doc (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi, I need help with a friends aquarium, what is this brown stuff on the air-strip, pillars and plants, I clean it but it seems to be coming back, and it seem to be killing every algae eater she bring in 3 so far.:? Please advise thank you.





Upload Photos with PicTiger


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

It looks to me like brown algae. It's actually a tiny animal (diatoms), not a plant. To get rid of it, try an Otocinclus, also known as an Oto cat. They love to eat the stuff and will get rid of it in a few days. You say you've tried 3 algae eaters already, were these Oto cats? If so, they can be sensitive to water quality and lots of people have trouble keeping them alive during the first week or two. Test your water to make sure everything is within normal levels and make sure you slowly acclimate the Otos to their new home. Also, buying 3 or more Otos both increases the chance that some will survive and makes them happier since they love their own company.

For more info on brown algae, check out the Algae Finder.

For more info on Otocinclus click here.


----------



## Magus_doc (Aug 17, 2006)

Otocinclus, looks like one of the first ones we got, but the nitrites were at toxic levels at that time, that might be the reason for its death, ok now since the nitrites are normal, I’ll go pick 2 or so of these and try it out, thanks for the quick reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

If the ottos croak on you it's not the algae. Ottos seem to be a hit or miss fish that may die on you within a week or live forever. My friend actually has an otto that has been living about six years now. He calls it the Super Otto haha

But yeah, they'll help you clean the diatomic algae up no problem


----------

